# Complimentary Drinks for Sleeper Car passengers?



## CTANut (Nov 26, 2020)

On Amtrak, it says that sleeping car passengers get free drinks. However, I am not sure how it works outside of meal times. Do we go down to the cafe car to get it? Can we get hot water/ice if necessary for free?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 26, 2020)

The LSA in the sleeper lounge is the individual who will provide you with your free non-alcoholic beverages, including hot water and ice. 
If the LSA is not in the sleeper lounge, your SCA probably could get you hot water or ice. The cafe attendant may be able to provide you with hot water and ice, but I am not sure.


----------



## PVD (Nov 26, 2020)

I believe someone who walked a VL2 sleeper noted that it had an ice maker/dispenser which would pass muster since it would be essentially "hands free" That would eliminate a common gripe point.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Nov 26, 2020)

As usual on Amtrak, it will be different depending on who you’re crew is. It could be your sleeper attendant, it could be the LSA, or it could be the lounge attendant. Or any mix of the 3.


----------



## CTANut (Nov 26, 2020)

I saw a video on the auto train showing that there was still self service, but I am not sure about the auto chief. Also, what drinks are included? I would think that it would be coffee, tea, juice, soft drinks, but what about hot chocolate?


----------



## TRoberts (Dec 3, 2020)

CTANut said:


> I saw a video on the auto train showing that there was still self service, but I am not sure about the auto chief. Also, what drinks are included? I would think that it would be coffee, tea, juice, soft drinks, but what about hot chocolate?



The current "Flexible" dining menu on Amtrak's website lists the following - 

Coffee – Regular & Decaf
Hot Tea
Milk
Minute Maid – Orange & Apple Juice
Gold Peak Iced Tea Unsweetened
Crystal Geyser Spring Water
Coke - Regular or Diet
Sparkling Water
Seagram’s Ginger Ale


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 4, 2020)

From the Amtrak website:


A wide selection wine, beer and spirits (the first one is on us), plus unlimited soft drinks throughout the journey


----------



## WWW (Dec 4, 2020)

With what is noted about HOT CHOCOLATE - bring your own Swiss Miss - Nestle - Big Box name brand pouch and have the car attendant 
provide the hot water - want marshmallows with that bring them also ! Whipped cream - I don't think so - this is not Starbucks !

There is a limit to what Amtrak can supply and still keep a budget for other essentials like executive pay bonuses and stock options.

On time bonuses - not in the budget - no matter how many LD trains and services are eliminated reduced rescheduled - I must be hallucinating !
Dreaming of Hot Chocolate will do that - or maybe it was Baileys !


----------



## railiner (Dec 4, 2020)

WWW said:


> and stock options.


Stock options?


----------



## neroden (Dec 4, 2020)

Amtrak should totally provide Amtrak stock as a perk for frequent travellers. (It's worthless, but would be extremely entertaining.)


----------



## railiner (Dec 5, 2020)

neroden said:


> Amtrak should totally provide Amtrak stock as a perk for frequent travellers. (It's worthless, but would be extremely entertaining.)


Worthless, indeed. Maybe come in handy, when toilet paper is in short supply?


----------



## bms (Dec 5, 2020)

You are supposed to get free drinks but on 5 sleeper trips this year, I was never offered any complimentary drinks (alcoholic or not) other than the drinks I ordered at meal times.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 5, 2020)

bms said:


> You are supposed to get free drinks but on 5 sleeper trips this year, I was never offered any complimentary drinks (alcoholic or not) other than the drinks I ordered at meal times.


Did you request and were refused, or just not proactively offered?


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 5, 2020)

bms said:


> You are supposed to get free drinks but on 5 sleeper trips this year, I was never offered any complimentary drinks (alcoholic or not) other than the drinks I ordered at meal times.



When I asked for a coffee from the LSA she seemed extremely annoyed and like she was doing me a favor by serving me outside of meal times. 

As usual, the crew makes up their own rules.


----------



## lordsigma (Dec 5, 2020)

When I was on the silver star recently they didn’t go out of their way to mention the free soft drinks but on both legs the procedure was to go to the LSA and ask for it - if you go to the cafe they will charge you. The LSAs were pretty decent on both trips - on the way north the LSA actually did table service for breakfast. Meanwhile for alcoholic beverages they give you your first one for free but it seemed if you wanted to purchase additional ones you had to go to the cafe.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 5, 2020)

lordsigma said:


> Meanwhile for alcoholic beverages they give you your first one for free but it seemed if you wanted to purchase additional ones you had to go to the cafe.



If that’s the case why are they paying an LSA to be in the diner? LSA’s get paid more because they handle money.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 5, 2020)

A few years back, sleeper car passengers normally had a choice of fruit juices, water, and self service coffee available from about 6am up to about 10pm from the coffee urn in each sleeper car. I guess this facility has stopped now with covid-19? I have always been able to obtain hot water gratis from the café car when in coach seats. No idea if this still continues nowadays? Never knew about any free alcoholic drinks, is that something recent?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> If that’s the case why are they paying an LSA to be in the diner? LSA’s get paid more because they handle money.


Has Amtrak gone Cashless? Most businesses have during the Pandemic.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 5, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Has Amtrak gone Cashless? Most businesses have during the Pandemic.



“Handle money” = credit card sales as well.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 5, 2020)

caravanman said:


> A few years back, sleeper car passengers normally had a choice of fruit juices, water, and self service coffee available from about 6am up to about 10pm from the coffee urn in each sleeper car. I guess this facility has stopped now with covid-19? I have always been able to obtain hot water gratis from the café car when in coach seats. No idea if this still continues nowadays? Never knew about any free alcoholic drinks, is that something recent?


The free alcoholic drink is included with the "new" flexible dining meals. On a one night trip on the Silver Meteor or Capitol Limited, it was one drink per trip. I do not know if sleeper passengers get an additional free drink when the trip is 2 nights.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 5, 2020)

WWW said:


> With what is noted about HOT CHOCOLATE - bring your own Swiss Miss - Nestle - Big Box name brand pouch and have the car attendant provide the hot water - want marshmallows with that bring them also ! Whipped cream - I don't think so - this is not Starbucks !


Land O' Lakes and Ghirardelli are easy to find and have the added benefit of tasting like actual chocolate. 



caravanman said:


> I have always been able to obtain hot water gratis from the café car when in coach seats.


I've always wondered how that worked. Did you ask beforehand and they said it was free, did you offer money or buy something else in the process, or did you simply walk away assuming it was fine unless challenged?



caravanman said:


> Never knew about any free alcoholic drinks, is that something recent?


It was a concession of sorts that came after Amtrak's conflex dining changes. I think it was more than a year ago at this point but the pandemic has messed up my concept of time so I could be wrong.


----------



## PVD (Dec 5, 2020)

I think it started with the East Coast dining change, and went nationwide under the pandemic meal program.


----------



## WWW (Dec 6, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Has Amtrak gone Cashless? Most businesses have during the Pandemic.


It is the day and age of PLASTIC MONEY aka credit card. 
Legal tender currency is for tips for those deserving service individuals who earn it the ole fashion way by doing something other than WORK.
There I go again using that 4 letter word !


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 6, 2020)

WWW said:


> It is the day and age of PLASTIC MONEY aka credit card. Legal tender currency is for tips for those deserving service individuals who earn it the ole fashion way by doing something other than WORK. There I go again using that 4 letter word !


We live in the era of forfeiting our earnings to opportunistic middlemen. Thanks to a *Supreme Court ruling* from 1978 that neutered state usury laws this can be up to 30%. If you're careful enough to never miss a payment or deposit you're still giving away a percentage of your earnings to cover merchant and processing fees on the other side of every transaction. Even if it's just 1% that's a huge amount over your lifetime. We once were paid to save our money but now we have to pay someone else to access it. In many cases cash is simply cheaper and easier but provincial rubes keep trying to turn anyone who uses currency for more than a tips into some sort of criminal mastermind.


----------



## railiner (Dec 6, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> 've always wondered how that worked. Did you ask beforehand and they said it was free, did you offer money or buy something else in the process, or did you simply walk away assuming it was fine unless challenged?


I am not sure, but I believe the LSA has to account for every drink cup they are issued. So perhaps it would be easier to get hot water if you provide the cup....but then again, there is the sanitary issue, if the dispenser inadvertently makes content with the passenger's own container, so perhaps not permitted that way?


----------



## tricia (Dec 6, 2020)

railiner said:


> I am not sure, but I believe the LSA has to account for every drink cup they are issued. So perhaps it would be easier to get hot water if you provide the cup....but then again, there is the sanitary issue, if the dispenser inadvertently makes content with the passenger's own container, so perhaps not permitted that way?



No, not permitted that way even in the dining car. I've never found anyone on Amtrak willing to give me hot water in my travel mug, and when I ask I'm told it's forbidden by health regulations. I do continue to ask, so this isn't just a one-time thing--one of the few Amtrak experiences that's been totally consistent, at least for me.


----------



## bms (Dec 6, 2020)

joelkfla said:


> Did you request and were refused, or just not proactively offered?



Never offered and was charged for the drinks when I went to the Cafe Car. I'm not the type to cause an argument over 3 dollars or whatever it was.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

All non alcoholic drinks stated on the sleeping car menu are complementary for the duration of the trip; one alcoholic beverage is provided for one complete trip of one to three nights; ice and hot water are available to all passengers but may be 'rationed' by the cafe attendant depending on supply available. Sleeping car pax should be able to get drinks, ice, and hot water from the cafe when it is open; and I believe the SCA gets your one complimentary alcoholic drink. 

It is 'pandemically safer' to purchase with plastic; and your Amtrak card will give you a discount!

In my experience all terms and conditions may differ as per the attitude of the staff!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 6, 2020)

In answer to the question about free hot water from the café car, I have always either bought something else and asked for a cup of hot water too, or I have asked for a cup of hot water only, and placed a small "tip" in the usual receptacle on the counter. Getting the hot water for free is not the objective, but just getting the hot water is. I use it for either making instant oats for breakfast, or maybe a cup of PG Tips tea from my tea bag supply. 
I find playing up the "Englishman abroad" aspect allows me to be a bit cheeky when making unusual requests from staff... A few "I say old chap..." or "By Joves…" helps to smooth my path!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

caravanman said:


> In answer to the question about free hot water from the café car, I have always either bought something else and asked for a cup of hot water too, or I have asked for a cup of hot water only, and placed a small "tip" in the usual receptacle on the counter. Getting the hot water for free is not the objective, but just getting the hot water is. I use it for either making instant oats for breakfast, or maybe a cup of PG Tips tea from my tea bag supply.
> I find playing up the "Englishman abroad" aspect allows me to be a bit cheeky when making unusual requests from staff... A few "I say old chap..." or "By Joves…" helps to smooth my path!


Always enjoy your responses and wish I had an English accent like you! Over the years I've gotten to know many of the attendants... especially on the EB which I ride frequently. These friendships pay off big dividends... enriching travel with talk about what's happening behind the scenes. As I am usually riding alone it is my personal disposition to want to strike up a conversation with the staff... with empathetic ear to the plight of Amtrak workers; especially during these trying times.

BTW I just love England and one of my favorite legendary heroes is Winston Churchill. It's still possible to catch clips of 'The Valiant Years' on Youtube. Cheers!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Dec 6, 2020)

I wish I could pull off an accent! I'm as American as they come, and also have "foamer" tattooed on my forehead. The best I can hope for is to convince the SCA that I really do know how to make the bed and attach the safety strap. 

I've been riding Amtrak since the beginning, and I pretty much go with the flow, sometimes you get a great SCA and a sympathetic LSA, sometimes you don't. I'm just happy to have a room and look out the window. It is even legal to bring your own booze in your room. 

The one free alcoholic drink is a nice mini-perk, but I sure miss the wine and cheese party leaving Chicago on the LSL. That was fun!

One time I was on the LSL headed for NYC. The cafe car goes to BOS after Albany, so I went to the dining car and asked if they had any wine. They said they didn't, but a bored attendant said "There's some bottles left from the party, give him one of those...", for free yet!


----------



## Qapla (Dec 6, 2020)

I have been able to get ice at no charge while riding coach on both Silvers without any problem or complaint. They always give it to me in a disposable cup even though I have my insulated one with me - and this has been consistent well before the pandemic.


----------



## WWW (Dec 6, 2020)

railiner said:


> I am not sure, but I believe the LSA has to account for every drink cup they are issued. So perhaps it would be easier to get hot water if you provide the cup....but then again, there is the sanitary issue, if the dispenser inadvertently makes content with the passenger's own container, so perhaps not permitted that way?


I think the accountability of each individual drink cup (recyclable cardboard) is only in the dream world of pencil pushing paper clip auditing
bean counting management. The train leaves a turn around cleaning resupplying station with a set amount of dining and beverage gear.
Unless there is an insufficient resupply no one is counting the use and number of plastic silverware paper cups dispensed during a trip.

About the dispensing of beverages from Amtrak dispensers to the customers containers - the cross contamination issue is possible just
like it is more severely on cruise ships - the correct method is to dispense the beverage into the provided paper plastic ceramic porcelain
container and then pour that into ones own container - NOT directly from dispenser to personal container.

The accountability of alcohol is of course of a more immediate concern - still yet it is possible for the LSA to give more than one drink to
one or more customers while others who do not drink are shown as being given one - just not them. Seriously I can't see 1 of those 1 ounce
little bitty bottles satisfying a consummate drinker - wine splits and beer are more in line with the rationing.
Consider it best to BYOB and party in your own private space - Amtrak perhaps furnishing the mixers fixens accessories.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 6, 2020)

WWW said:


> About the dispensing of beverages from Amtrak dispensers to the customers containers - the cross contamination issue is possible just
> like it is more severely on cruise ships - the correct method is to dispense the beverage into the provided paper plastic ceramic porcelain
> container and then pour that into ones own container - NOT directly from dispenser to personal container.



And yet, convenience stores across the country allow refills without any discernable or documented problems ...


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

It's all about the 'allure' of first class service which adds that dimension to travel. Remembering Amtrak at the very beginning; still running those pullman cars. Upon boarding the customer was given an amenity kit, a personal bottle of Champagne, a package of munchie snacks, and meal coupons. Enthusiastic service was the icing. The actual meals were of extraordinary quality and dining was truly a joyful part of the experience. Wine and cheese tasting in the afternoon? Just bring it on!


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 6, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> It's all about the 'allure' of first class service which adds that dimension to travel. Remembering Amtrak at the very beginning; still running those pullman cars. Upon boarding the customer was given an amenity kit, a personal bottle of Champagne, a package of munchie snacks, and meal coupons. Enthusiastic service was the icing. The actual meals were of extraordinary quality and dining was truly a joyful part of the experience. Wine and cheese tasting in the afternoon? Just bring it on!
> 
> View attachment 19724
> 
> ...



Just a few years ago I was still getting a welcome bottle of champaigne on the empire builder and starlight. Free wine and cheese tastings on the builder, starlight, and lake shore. Regional food and wines in the dining car, etc. 

I’m not wanting the “good ole days” of the Pullman, I’m wanting Amtrak from less than 10 years ago.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Just a few years ago I was still getting a welcome bottle of champaigne on the empire builder and starlight. Free wine and cheese tastings on the builder, starlight, and lake shore. Regional food and wines in the dining car, etc.
> 
> I’m not wanting the “good ole days” of the Pullman, I’m wanting Amtrak from less than 10 years ago.


I'm certainly ok with that!


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> It is 'pandemically safer' to purchase with plastic; and your Amtrak card will give you a discount!



I really should know this for sure, but my recollection of a cafe car purchase I made 2 months ago involved me handing over my credit card to the attendant, who then swiped the card. I can't see how that is "pandemically safer than my handing him some banknotes. I have been seeing more point of sale devices where you, the customer, swipe or insert your card yourself. (I saw these the first time on a trip to Canada in 2015.) Has Amtrak moved to these for the cafe cars?


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

Qapla said:


> And yet, convenience stores across the country allow refills without any discernable or documented problems ...


I think that subject has been discussed before here on AU. Something about the convenience stores are regulated and inspected by various state and local health departments, whereas Amtrak foodservice is regulated by a Federal Agency (FDA?) that has different standards and different degrees of strictness in inspections compared to the state and local folks.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 6, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> I really should know this for sure, but my recollection of a cafe car purchase I made 2 months ago involved me handing over my credit card to the attendant, who then swiped the card. I can't see how that is "pandemically safer than my handing him some banknotes. I have been seeing more point of sale devices where you, the customer, swipe or insert your card yourself. (I saw these the first time on a trip to Canada in 2015.) Has Amtrak moved to these for the cafe cars?




A credit card transaction involves you and one other person, who if not wearing gloves, can contaminate your card. A cash transaction involves you and other people who have touched the "filthy lucre"  
Neither situation is very optimal in my opinion.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 6, 2020)

When I use my card - handing to a person or inserting into a machine - I wipe it down with a sterile wipe before touching it with my hand(s)

Don't care of they have gloves on or not since I clean the card upon return.

I have not used cash since before the pandemic


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 6, 2020)

Qapla said:


> I have not used cash since before the pandemic


I put a quarter in a parking meter the other day. First time I've used cash in a while.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 6, 2020)

Qapla said:


> And yet, convenience stores across the country allow refills without any discernable or documented problems ...



Which do you think is more sanitary? 

I was particularly grossed out at Chicago union station when people were refilling water bottles and personal containers that were clearly touching the water spouts. Signs clearly said not to refill personal containers.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 6, 2020)

Here in the UK we use contactless credit or debit cards that we just hold near the terminal to pay for our purchases, no swiping or inserting or handing the card to anyone. Our purchase limit without need for a "pin code" was £30, but now increased to £50 since the pandemic. Do you not have these in America?


----------



## PVD (Dec 6, 2020)

it is rolling out slowly, since it often involves changing or upgrading terminals, nfc capable smart phone compatibility using things like apple pay or its competitors is also catching on. keep in mind we were already late to switch to chip cards...whenever i receive a new card, replacing an expiring card, it has contactless capability


----------



## jiml (Dec 6, 2020)

caravanman said:


> Here in the UK we use contactless credit or debit cards that we just hold near the terminal to pay for our purchases, no swiping or inserting or handing the card to anyone. Our purchase limit without need for a "pin code" was £30, but now increased to £50 since the pandemic. Do you not have these in America?


In Canada we have a similar system where you tap your credit/debit card for small purchases. A couple of months ago many vendors stopped accepting tap coincident with the credit card companies adding an additional service charge to vendors for tap purchases vs. PIN transactions. According to a store that I trust, the fee varied from .5% to 1.5% in addition to the fees they already pay for credit/debit use and was justified by tap transactions being "less secure". Some small stores actually have a small handwritten sign attached to their terminals stating "Please don't use tap" or "Please insert your card".


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 6, 2020)

caravanman said:


> I have always been able to obtain hot water gratis from the café car when in coach seats.





caravanman said:


> Getting the hot water for free is not the objective, but just getting the hot water is.


This may seem insignificant at first but Amtrak does not promise free hot water in coach (with or without a tip) and when a new or infrequent passenger boards expecting free hot water they're likely to be disappointed and blaming Amtrak staff. Better to be upfront on something like this rather than implying one thing while meaning another.


----------



## PVD (Dec 6, 2020)

Actually their service standards say they do, but I don't think they have it on website.

8. Hot Water Customers are entitled to hot water in café/lounge cars by request. Hot water requests using revenue cups are captured Complimentary Service.


----------



## WWW (Dec 7, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> I put a quarter in a parking meter the other day. First time I've used cash in a while.



Good golly how much time did a quarter give you ?
Time to make 25 steps away from the meter before expiring.
The big change now is eliminating individual meters - instead you go to a central unit controlling 10-30 spaces
tap in the number of the space insert cc and time desired (maximum time may only be 2 hours at high demand locations).
The parking meter officer only needs to check a few central units to issue tags and enhance city revenue.




PVD said:


> it is rolling out slowly, since it often involves changing or upgrading terminals, nfc capable smart phone compatibility using things like apple pay or its competitors is also catching on. keep in mind we were already late to switch to chip cards...whenever i receive a new card, replacing an expiring card, it has contactless capability



Careful with those contact cards - don't leave them out in exposed places while in public - use an envelope device with a radio-frequency screen
to shield unwanted charges to your account. Just like the copy function between two cell phones - one phone on an open frequency can access
your contactless card and perhaps maybe incur charges without your immediate knowledge - it is the proximity between the two - all that much
more reason to do the virus distancing spacing and only use/present the card when payment is required/requested.
There is also the remote possibility of getting magnetic interference with contact proximity and the digital imbedded chip resulting when that
function is being use - the fall back it the ole swiping strip on the back but even that can be suspect - then resorting to making a paper manual
charge on the multi-digit account number. Any of these occurring notify the cc company right away to get a new usable card.
Time is of essence in the protection of your account. Have your cc company email you and your cell phone of any LARGE and multiple purchases
so you can contest them and put an alert hold on your card spending.


Getting HOT water - is it really really McDonalds HOT scalding ? 
Or tepid to make instant ICED TEA ?
Are the containers/cups lined with a cardboard sleeve to attempt keep the heat in and the cup itself cool to touch outside ?
Hopefully you don't have to go thru several cars and up and down a staircase to accomplish the beverage mission !


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 7, 2020)

WWW said:


> Good golly how much time did a quarter give you ?



30 minutes


----------



## caravanman (Dec 7, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> This may seem insignificant at first but Amtrak does not promise free hot water in coach (with or without a tip) and when a new or infrequent passenger boards expecting free hot water they're likely to be disappointed and blaming Amtrak staff. Better to be upfront on something like this rather than implying one thing while meaning another.



I see that you have altered your own avatar tag description to "sarcastic misanthrope". Hmmm...

The hot water has always been given free to me, I do not speak for anyone else. I am happy to give a tip of 50 cents or so by my own choice. I do not feel that is misleading, or confusing the issue... It is in my view fairly insignificant that I can obtain a cardboard tea cup of hot water without charge.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 7, 2020)

There are no extra charges here for customers in the UK to pay by using contactless cards, no idea if the merchants do pay any extra themselves to process the payments, over and above their usual card service fees to the banks. (I have never seen any signs or been discouraged from paying by contactless card...)
I don't think most folk worry too much about their contactless card details getting cloned, but I can see the potential via R.F.
I always wear my cooking foil tin hat when paying, just to be on the safe side! 

As for the Amtrak hot water temperature, it is seldom hot enough for a "proper" cup of well brewed tea, but better than nothing. I have my own multi voltage travel kettle with me on most trips anyway...
The cups provided by Amtrak are a waxed card cup, with a corrugated slip over handle. A plastic lid tops it off.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 7, 2020)

caravanman said:


> I see that you have altered your own avatar tag description to "sarcastic misanthrope". Hmmm...The hot water has always been given free to me, I do not speak for anyone else. I am happy to give a tip of 50 cents or so by my own choice. I do not feel that is misleading, or confusing the issue... It is in my view fairly insignificant that I can obtain a cardboard tea cup of hot water without charge.


I worked a job where coworkers were fired for giving away paper cups because that's how the management tracked sales. When people who received a free cup on prior visits asked me for one I had to refuse, only to have them become enraged and berate me because in their mind I was going out of my way to cause them trouble. They didn't know giving away a paper cup risked my job at a time when I didn't have many options. That's where I was coming from.



PVD said:


> Actually their service standards say they do, but I don't think they have it on website.
> 8. Hot Water Customers are entitled to hot water in café/lounge cars by request. Hot water requests using revenue cups are captured Complimentary Service.


That's good to know but I've yet to see a customer-facing promise to provide hot water for free in coach. What I have seen are Amtrak staff refusing to do so. If they're ignoring their own internal rules that's really unfortunate.


----------



## PVD (Dec 7, 2020)

First job I had I worked in a roller skating rink, and on some busy nights I helped out behind the counter in the snackbar. The owner was a fanatical cup counter. He was also a penny pincher, and to save money we would buy big cases of soda cups (9 oz and 24 oz) that were seconds or rejects. Usually that meant the printing was off, but once in a while it meant lots of them leaked. It was fun to watch him dig through a giant plastic bag filled with all of the leaky cups we tossed into the reject bin. Especially when the ice melted!


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 7, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> A credit card transaction involves you and one other person, who if not wearing gloves, can contaminate your card.


Uh, only if the other person changes gloves for each transaction. Otherwise, the gloves that touched "filthy lucre" or filthy credit cards of previous users has now put zillions of germs on your credit card. Of course, you can clean your credit card but once you've handed over the "filthy lucre", it's someone else's problem to deal with the germs.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 7, 2020)

Unless a contaminate is secreted or absorbed through the skin, gloves alone will do little or nothing to prevent infection. They certainly do nothing to address cross contamination when casually reused in the most typical manner.


----------



## jiml (Dec 7, 2020)

A lot of fast food establishments use cup counts. That's why McDonald's, for example, have special "uncounted" small cups when someone requests water or an extra cup.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 7, 2020)

jiml said:


> A lot of fast food establishments use cup counts. That's why McDonald's, for example, have special "uncounted" small cups when someone requests water or an extra cup.



When I was working snack bars, the coke cups came from coke and were part of the agreement with the coke company. The machine and servicing were free as long as cups and syrup were purchased from coke.

If someone wanted a cup of ice, a cup of water, etc., we were supposed to give them a regular styrofoam cup since they were cheaper than the coke cups. 

That being said, nobody ever counted the cups where I worked.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 7, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> When I was working snack bars, the coke cups came from coke and were part of the agreement with the coke company. The machine and servicing were free as long as cups and syrup were purchased from coke.
> 
> If someone wanted a cup of ice, a cup of water, etc., we were supposed to give them a regular styrofoam cup since they were cheaper than the coke cups.
> 
> That being said, nobody ever counted the cups where I worked.


Where I work @ a Major University, the Food Service People that are University Employees, have to account for every cup, product item etc @ the start of and end of their shift.( sort of like an Amtrak LSA I'd imagine??)

They will sell you a cup for 10 cents if you ask for ice and or water!


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Dec 7, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Where I work @ a Major University, the Food Service People that are University Employees, have to account for every cup, product item etc @ the start of and end of their shift.( sort of like an Amtrak LSA I'd imagimne??)
> 
> They will sell you a cup for 10 cents if you ask for ice and or water!



I’m not sure if it was a state law or national but where I worked it was a legal requirement to provide a cup of water for free. But if they wanted a coke cup of ice water I was supposed to charge them 25 cents.

Now that I’ve studied business management it’s so silly, counting cups is a waste of time and money for all involved, and charging customers for a cup of water is just bad customer service.

The customer is unhappy, the employee asked to enforce the rule is unhappy which encourages bad word of mouth from the customer and the employees will not be happy with the job and leave as soon as something better comes along which increases turnover which increases costs by way more than 10 cents for a cup of water.


----------



## PVD (Dec 7, 2020)

Many businesses have a separate stack of small plain cups for water for customer. Often, customers buying a meal need to take pills with food, and need a glass of water, or another valid reason.
They don't want to give up inventory control, but still want to provide for a customer need.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Dec 8, 2020)

crescent-zephyr said:


> When I was working snack bars, the coke cups came from coke and were part of the agreement with the coke company. The machine and servicing were free as long as cups and syrup were purchased from coke.



When I was in charge of a snack bar that we operated for when my school had a dance, that was our agreement with the soft drink vendor. If I recall correctly, we were charged by the cups sold.


----------



## CTANut (Dec 11, 2020)

CTANut said:


> I saw a video on the auto train showing that there was still self service, but I am not sure about the auto chief. Also, what drinks are included? I would think that it would be coffee, tea, juice, soft drinks, but what about hot chocolate?


Oops, I meant to say Southwest Chief.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 11, 2020)

CTANut said:


> Oops, I meant to say Southwest Chief.



Read upthread for my quote from Amtrak on this topic.


----------



## CTANut (Dec 19, 2020)

jiml said:


> A lot of fast food establishments use cup counts. That's why McDonald's, for example, have special "uncounted" small cups when someone requests water or an extra cup.,,


The Wendy's I work at does not count cups. We will give customers a medium or large glass for water if they ask. Surprisingly, very few people get cups of water. Most people just get combos. I sell a lot of coffee in the mornings, but after that, most of my drinks are soft drinks. Most fast food places are more flexible than you think.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 19, 2020)

Back in my high school days in the early '60s, as I worked 4PM-close during the summer at Burger King, the manager would count all the cups to determine what had been sold. Back in those days, we didn't have cash registers or computers. We had order blanks with items & quantity to fill in and did the math in our head to get the total for each order. On weekends during the school year, I saw the franchisee, an accountant with some investor friends, re-tally every order sheet to make sure we were doing the math correctly. To this day, I never saw anyones' fingers move so fast on an adding machine! I got pretty good at it during a summer job in college, though. Oh yea...for the first few weeks we were open, a Whopper was $.39! It went up to $.45 and everyone had to relearn prices for Whopper-fries-coke + tax = $.68 or $.72...I don't remember which.


----------

